# Favorite Clothing Labels



## emmanuelgoldstein

I was just wondering what are some of everyone's favorite clothiers. I am quite fond of CnC, Gianfranco Ferre, Hugo Boss, Ralph Lauren, and Armani. There are quite a few others, but these are the brands I wear daily. Lately I've been quite smitten with the slim fit line from Calvin Klein. For me personally it's one of the better fitting shirts that I have.


----------



## amine

For me:

Suit: Neil Barrett, Jil Sander
Shirts: Jil Sander, Dolce & Gabbana Gold, CoSTUME National, Dior Homme, Raf Simons 
Sweaters: Lanvin, Dolce & Gabbana, Ralph Lauren purple label, Alexander McQueen, Hugo Boss
Jeans: Nudie, Hugo Boss, Diesel, Versace Jeans Couture, Paul Smith
Shoes: (smart) Prada 
(casual) Missoni, Prada loafers, Car Shoe, Gucci loafers and very few other brands
(Sport) Yohji Yamamoto Y-3
Ties and Accessories: Jil Sander, YSL, Dior Homme, Giorgio Armani, Lanvin, Gucci, Vivienne Westwood
Tees: Raf Simons, Neil Barrett, Paul Smith, and few others
Polos: Dior Homme, Lacoste italian fit, Moncler
Jackets & winter stuff: Moncler, Dior Homme, Gucci
Shorts: Burberry, Ralph Lauren, VILEBREQUIN, Paul Smith, Gucci, Givenchy, Emporio Armani, Hugo Boss

Cheers,


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

A nice collection of designers you have there amine. Shoes are one of my weaknesses, I currently have 30 pairs of shoes and trainers, and I have a pair of Oxfords coming from Maison Martin Margiela.


----------



## pukematrixx

Suits - Zegna, shirts - Canali or Custom, ties - Brioni, Armani, Zegna, shoes - Ferragamo, Tods, Churchs, and Prada, jeans - diesel.

Everything else I have is pretty run of the mill, spend good money on work stuff and jeans everything else..meh. I wear a suit every day to work when I don't work i'm in t shirt and jeans.


----------



## Miniature tiger

This is such a great idea for a thread! :-!

I don't often get to wear suits in my line of work, so I don't buy them regularly enough to develop a favourite, but as far as the other things are concerned -

Shirts - Dolce & Gabanna, Hugo Boss, Valentino, Kenzo
Trousers - Armani, Gianfranco Ferre
Shoes - Loake, Church, Pakeman Catto & Carter
Jackets - Roberto Cavalli, Armani
T-shirts - I find that Ben Shermans fit me well, and I like the "mod" connotations, so I often go for them

Love this new forum! |>|>


----------



## Caruso

I have to see it first. Brand ain't that important.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

One of the most comfortable shoes I have found is Johnston & Murphy. They are inexpensive and well made. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## malern

I personally cant stand Johnson & Murphy. I bought them for awhile but became very disappointed in the quality of their work. I know only buy Allen & Edmonds for my dress/work shoes. I also buy Brooks Brothers for most of my shirts and pants but also buy Bannana Republic for some stuff. I am also a big fan of Tumi leather. I have a soft leather shoulder bag/carry casae from Tumi that I've had for about 6 years that still looks brand new. As far as wathces are concerned, I have two Omegas (one AT 8500 and one Speedmaster), one Baume & Mercier and one Seiko Coutura. For furniture I have Thomasville, which I think is a good quality luxuary brand.


----------



## Metlin

Suits and shirts: Steed, WW Chan, and Brooks Brothers - perhaps Rubinacci and A&S some day 
Ties: Drake's all the way
Pocket squares: Hermès, Kent Wang
Shoes & Belts: Alden, Loake, G&G, Church's, and of course Allen Edmonds - perhaps Corthay one of these days ;-)
Cuff links: I used to collect them all the time, but my stapes are the Tiffany's Elsa Peretti collection


----------



## Raoul_Duke

Scotch and Soda thank you!


----------



## Drew W.

Here's a quick rundown of some of my brands, at least the ones I've been loyal to. That said, I'll typically shop for fit/finish/look first...brand second. However, the ones below rarely let me down.

Suits: St. Croix, Brooks Brothers (I rarely wear suits anymore, though)
Dress Shirts: Jack Lipson, Visconti
Casual/Sport Shirts: Visconti, Equilibrio, Raffi, Jhane Barnes
Jeans: Agave - almost exclusively
Shoes: Allen-Edmonds, Cole Haan, Alden Indy Boots
Jackets: Loro Piana - simply the best! Also, Wellensteyn...terrific quality for the price with German engineering
Sunglasses: Persol, Maui-Jim, Oakley
Hats: I don't wear 'em!


----------



## katiedaddy

Suit: Ferragamo, John Varvatos, Theory
Dress Shirt: Brooks Brothers (slim fit only), Thomas Pink
Tie: Too many to list but don't have to wear to work anymore so they're taking up space (yes I do have Burberry nova check tie.. but it was a gift)
Belt: Ferragamo, Prada, D&G
Wallet: Louis Vuitton, Gucci
Casual Shirts: Lacoste 
Jeans: Diesel, True Religion
Shoes: Ferragamo, Gucci, Prada
Jackets: Ferragamo, Burberry, Patagonia, North face
Sunglass: ONLY COLLECT OAKLEYs


----------



## CUSO

Brioni, hands down! Their clothes just have a little extra POP to them


----------



## RacingGreen

Belstaff vintage-style waxed motorcycle jackets are worth checking out. I think a lot of watch guys would like them - Steve McQueen was one who did.










Not my photo


----------



## Kayakman

*Vintage stuff for me,classic styles,whatever catches my eye.*


----------



## Kittysafe

A great place for clothing online: Paul Fredricks.


----------



## micreyes11

Cloths: Zara, Topman, Scotch and Soda, Burberry...

Shoes: Bruno Magli, Sperry Top-siders, Nike Free's...


----------



## Kittysafe

Shoes: 

Dress: Johnston Murphy, Paul Fredrick
Running: ASICS


----------



## Atoning Unifex

Suits: Zegna, Etro, Brunello Cucinelli
Casual: Brunello Cucinelli, APC
Shoes: (formal and Casual) Bally

I don't know what it is, but by God the Europeans (Italians) make nice clothing.


----------



## durdaneta2




----------



## Monocrom

C9

Sports clothing. Good stitching, good quality clothes. Only available at one retailer.


----------



## AMHOFF

Home - Triple Aught Design


----------



## Igorek

I like Diesel jeans and also have weakness to shoes Stacy Adams, Cole Haan, Clarks, Bostonian, and a few Nike and Puma sneakers.


----------



## gouverneur

Suits - Ralph Lauren Black Label

Casual Clothing - Uniqlo (cheap!)

Trousers - Howard Yount, Ralph Lauren Purple Label

Shoes - Meermin Mallorca


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Eleventy, a new to me label whose fit and finish I like.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scottish Steve

The reason_ I _buy UniQlo isn't because it is cheap, it's because they make decent stuff which fits me and lasts reasonably well, though I do wish they'd come out with a 'premium' line for three times as much money and three times the quality. I love clothes but hate shopping for clothes except in a proper gentleman's outiftter. I stay away from designer brands like they've got the plague. Belstaff used to be about 1/5th the price it is now- had a Rebel Jacket which I loved. Now they're sold in Harvey Nicks, are ludicrously expensive and designed for anorexic orang-u-tans....and they don't even offer an alteration service! Bugger that.

Ecco shoes, Onitsuka Tiger trainers, Harris Tweed, Japanese denim, shirts from M&S.


----------



## Monocrom

Scottish Steve said:


> I stay away from designer brands like they've got the plague.


I do as well.

Too often I've seen clothing from designer brands in other places, but without the designer labels. Same clothing, same quality of stitching, same country of origin, but anywhere from 3x - 5x less expensive without the designer label tacked onto it. When you buy a Rolex, part of that huge premium for owning one is indeed for the Rolex name across the dial. But it's not _just_ for the name written across the dial. Unlike with designer labels quite often.


----------



## Scottish Steve

I had a really good look at an LV briefcase once, selling for $3,000. I could not find an inner label. I know they make some of their stuff in China, including I feel, this particular case. Disgraceful.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Scottish Steve said:


> I had a really good look at an LV briefcase once, selling for $3,000. I could not find an inner label. I know they make some of their stuff in China, including I feel, this particular case. Disgraceful.


I have never seen an LV item made in China. I have several bags, wallets, shoes, and clothing. Not one item has a made in China imprint.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scottish Steve

They obviously don't stamp them Made in China, but they and many other 'high end' brands do make them in China and other places too. Sometimes in the same factory that their 'lower end' competition is being made.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Scottish Steve said:


> They obviously don't stamp them Made in China, but they and many other 'high end' brands do make them in China and other places too. Sometimes in the same factory that their 'lower end' competition is being made.


I checked after reading this. They are stamped, france, spain, and italy.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scottish Steve

Lucky you.


----------



## amine

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I have never seen an LV item made in China. I have several bags, wallets, shoes, and clothing. Not one item has a made in China imprint.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Neither do i!!!


----------



## amine

Scottish Steve said:


> They obviously don't stamp them Made in China, but they and many other 'high end' brands do make them in China and other places too. Sometimes in the same factory that their 'lower end' competition is being made.


Care to shed some light on this mate? May be share some proven facts, info given by someone from the inside or any kind of statement made by the PR guy of the brand or the supplier (factory)...whatever...it will make a good reading, provided it's official and legit.


----------



## Scottish Steve

amine said:


> Care to shed some light on this mate? May be share some proven facts, info given by someone from the inside or any kind of statement made by the PR guy of the brand or the supplier (factory)...whatever...it will make a good reading, provided it's official and legit.


You're joking right?


----------



## micreyes11

Scottish Steve said:


> You're joking right?


I don't think he is bro...


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Scottish Steve said:


> You're joking right?


If anyone on this forum would be aware of this it would be Amine.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BillyRay

Fred Perry all day every day! I'm heavily tattooed, so I try to dress as square/preppy as possible. I'm a big fan of that look


----------



## Porschejeff

Zegna, Armani, Canali, Tods, Ferragamo, Callaway and Ping for golf clubs, Porsche...There is no substitute.


----------



## toproof

I don’t follow brands much. But there are some brands that I really admire. Such as Levis, Prada, Dior and Hugo Boss.


----------



## Kittysafe

Paul Frederick shirts, shoes, cuff links

Perry Ellis - Casual
Axist - Jeans


----------



## Nibo

Ralph lauren
Kiel James patrick
Vineyard vines
Brooks brothers
Lacoste
Ray Ban 
Cole haan 
Allen edmund
To boot new york
Tods
Salmon cove
Southern tide
Lemon and lime
Castaway clothing 
Social primer
Tuckernuck 
7forallmankind
Marithe gurbaud Francois

I'm a college kid so my friends tend to be toward a younger demographic I apologize. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnperregaux

givenchy, ysl, tom ford, etc..


----------



## andylliao

My favorite jacket brand so far Burberry !!!
Vests---> Gucci, Burberry, D&G
Valets---> Montblanc, Dunhill
Jackets---> Burberry
Jeans---> 7of all man kind, Levi's 
Shoes---> Bally, Harry's London, Ecco, Timberland
........



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aphid

Armani , D & G, Paul Smith.


----------



## nyc94123

Seems a lot of you are spending too much on shirts. TM Lewin, great shirts and they are always on sale. I have custom shirts and $200 off the rack shirts and I still come back to Lewin. 

I was turned on to them by my uncle years ago before I could afford nice shirts (he was laughing at me for paying full price for a Thomas Pink shirt). He has bespoke shirts from Jermyn street but loves these. 

They last forever (I have had some for 8-9 years) and fit and feel fantastic. I tell all my analysts to stop wasting money on the garbage they get and they always thank me. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlawyer

Roper, Panhandle Slim, Cinch, certain Levi's, Wolverine, Wrangler


----------



## stilo

G-Star Raw Denim
Kaporal Denim
Naked and Famous Denim
Taverniti SO Denim
Hugo Boss Orange/Black Labels
Hamaki-Ho 
Gsus Sindustries Denim
Costume National Cologne 
Copley Suits
Burberry Ties
Armani Ties
Louis Vuitton Belts
Montblanc Cuffs


----------



## Noct

I mainly buy from Burberry,Armani and Calvin Klein meaning that I have more than one product from their clothing lines.I do have a Hugo Boss cardigan that I love though and some knitwear from Nautica and Gant.


----------



## Synequano

Comme des Garcons
Yohji Yamamoto (not Y3)
Issey Miyake
Dries Van Noten
True religion jeans
Brooks brothers
Uniqlo (they make pretty good stuff with great price)
Acne jeans
Moncler (mainly outerwear and sneakers)
Pierre Hardy (sneakers)
Generic Man (sneakers)
Alexander McQueen (Tshirt)
Burberry (shirt and coat)
Citizen of Humanity jeans
Altru (Tshirt)
Tailgate (Tshirt)
Junk food (Tshirt)
David & Goliath (Tshirt)
Life is Good (Tshirt)
Be Present (yoga and sport apparel)
Zobha (sport apparel)
Tonic (sport apparel)
Prancing leopard (sport apparel)
Birkenstock (clogs and sandals)


----------



## Kittysafe

I've been very happy shopping at Nordstrom's lately.


----------



## Kittysafe

Lately I've been shopping at Nordstrom, Paul Fredrick, Basco for wallet.


----------



## Osirison

For me mostally
Hilfiger
Replay
Scotch&Soda
Gstar
Boss


----------



## 9pm

My Favourite for,
Clothing: Ralph Lauren/Polo
2)T.Hilfiger
3)Versace
4)G.Armani

Shoes: Nike
2)Adidas
3)Timberland

Cheers...............9pm:-!


----------



## Kittysafe

Michael Kors - undershirts, love that Modal
Underarmor, Nike - workout clothes
Haggar, comfortable casual dress pants


----------



## BostonWatcher

Zegna
Brioni
RL
CK
Allen Edmonds
Brooks Brothers 
Nat Nast
Cole Haan
Santoni


----------



## Soleure

Suits: Burberry, Strellson
Jackets: Burberry, Strellson, Trussardy
Sweaters: Burberry, Trussardy
Trousers: Burberry, Trussardy, Armani Jeans, Gant, Polo RL
Shirts: Burberry, Polo RL, Tommi Hilfiger, Pail Smith
Ties: S. Ferragamo, Lanvin, Dior, Celine, Léonard, Gucci, Dupont,DK NY...
Belts: Hugo Boss, Burberry
Shoes: Lotusse, Bay,Barrats


----------



## tsimtcu8

For work: Brooks brothers and Johnston & Murphy. 
For everything else: Filson, Orvis, Simms, Patagonia, The North Face, Sorel, Asolo


----------



## Le Chiffre

Polo Ralph Lauren.


----------



## monkeyking

suits: brioni, kiton, oxxford, ralph lauren purple label & giorgio armani black label. 
jackets: loro piana, brioni & zegna. 
shirts: turnbull & asser, hilditch & key, brioni, kiton, charvet & hermes. 
ties: brioni, kiton, isaia, hermes & charvet. 
shoes & belt: alden shell cordovan & calfskin only. 
cheers, 
larry .


----------



## Kayakman

I enjoy looking for American made Eddie Bauer stuff,Pendleton,Filson(USA),Hathorn boots,Purdey other than guns makes nice things,Pringles of Scotland,Harrisons of Scotland,I do a lot of vintage pieces so it`s tough for me.I do think Lauren does some nice work,BUT he is only taking classic styles an bascically putting his name on them,even so his line of clothes are nice,to pricey though...


----------



## JR1

brand is not that important to me than fit, material and style. i buy off the rack and have my tailor alter it. 

suits, shirts, stuffs from zara, &m, uniqlo, gap

shoes from nike, adidas, aldo, florsheim, geox


----------



## VenatorWatch

Great Idea for a Thread! |>

Denim: Earnest Sewn & AG
Boxers: Ralph lauren
Polo Shirts: Brooks Bros, Ralph Lauren, Hackett
Button Down Shirts: Facconable, Bloomingdales Brand, Barneys Brand
Suits: Custom made from HK
T Shirts: Nordstrom Brand or James Perse 
Flannel: Ralph Lauren
Shoes: Allen Edmonds, Dr. Martens


----------



## bigmac3161

I just love lacoste can do both smart and casual and there polo's look great with age and last forever


----------



## chickenxnuggets

Boss, Dior Homme, Ralph Lauren Purple Label just to name a few


----------



## Bulover

Sweaters & Polos - Ralph Lauren, Calvin Klein
T-shirts, Jeans, Jackets - A|X & Emporio
Shoes & Sportswear - Adidas

Honorable mentions Marc Anthony, Blue Rag, Rock & Republic, Apt. 9, American Eagle


----------



## LuvWatches

Ralph Lauren, Lacoste, Tommy Hilfiger and Calvin Klein for me.


----------



## Sassicaia

Shoes: Prada/Porsche Design/Tom Ford
Suites: Zegna
Luggage: Tumi
Audio/Video: Bang and Olufsen
Cars: BMW & Ferrari
Watch: VC and PF
Wine: Sassicaia, Mouton, Dunn, Pegau
Snowboard equipment: Nidecker, Burton AK
Pure Audio: Classe
Pure Video: Pioner Elite (sadly no more)
Bag: Tumi, LV, Porsche Design, Hermes
Hotel Brand: Fairmont


----------



## Longjean

Hat: Tilley Airflow
Shirt: Craghopper
Trouser:Craghopper Kiwi
Jacket: Mountain Equipment
Shoes :Ecco Yak with Vibram soles

Yes; I am retired.
Tip; If your nose is still to the grindstone, never were a shirt with a pocket to the office. It is considered bad form.


----------



## Sean779

North Face
Sierra Designs
Patagonia
Orvis
Eddie Bauer
Swanndri (New Zealand)
New Balance
Timberland
Fabiano (Mountain boots)
huaraches
No shirts with writing on them unless they're my words.

Obviously I work at home.


----------



## Sean779

forgot Gramicci t-shirts (built to last forever, usually available from REI).


----------



## Crunchy

Formal wear: Armani, D&G, Zegna. (Suits and Tuxes)
Casual wear: Armani Express, H&M, Hugo Boss
Dress shirts: Brooks brothers, Hugo Boss
Shoes: Florsheim, Hush puppies, Salvatore Ferragamo
Belts: Hermes, Prada
Wallets: Mont Blanc, Prada


----------



## GT40

Shoes: Church, Gucci (Horsebit) loafers

Wallet/leather Goods: Louis Vuitton, Bridge

Fragrances: OmegaAqua Terra, Floris, Chanel Egoiste, Serge Luten

Pens: Cross, Parker

Sunglasses: Persol, Oakley

Favourite Clothing: Sunspel, Hugo Boss, Barbour, Ralph Lauren


----------



## Frederic Deshaies

I like the Psycho-bunny socks and polos


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

Shoes: Paul & Joe, Martin Margiela

Wallet/leather Goods: Paul Smith, Martin Margiela, M0851

Pens: Dupont

Sunglasses: Maui Jim, classic Ray Ban

Casual Clothing: Moncler, MEXX, Banana Republic, Ralph Lauren... Very unequal quality, but you can find a gem if you spend some time.

Formal clothing: Zegna, Canali


----------



## mcfr

I buy what i like and fits, but there are certain styles i like the most. Rock n' roll,skin,casuals,mod,rockabilly/psychobilly style.
I have a lot of t-shirts from Lucky 13 and designs from  D.Vicente and that kind of artists.
Also a lot of shirts from Ben Sherman, Warrior, Merc. Polo's from Ben Sherman, Warrior and Fred Perry.
Suits from Ben Sherman (slim Camden fit) That kind of stuff. The fit of the Britisch clothing is just a bit slimmer which fits me best.
So it depends on my mood which style i'll take on a day.


----------



## PanzerOrange

half of my closet is Hugo Boss (good enough for Wehrmacht, good enough for me). 

the rest of my closet is Ben Sherman, Fred Perry and a little bit of Ralph Lauren.

my reading glasses are D&G, only so that I can say a big F U to all the damn hipsters with their Ray Bans.


----------



## madeSICC88

Old navy classic tees. Khaki shorts and reef sandals. 

Comfort is key.


----------



## Skippy4000

Shoes: Mezlan/Allen Edmonds or Sebago for casual
Socks: eBay had some really nice Argyle ones a while back. Completely forgot brand.
Shirt: Brooks Brothers or Hurley for casual
Cufflinks: Custom
Wallet: Custom
Fragrance: I have started wearing Chanel and Versace the most, but I wear a TON of different fragrances INCLUDING the ones I make.
Belt: Louis Vuitton/anything nice leather or cloth belths for casual
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie Clip: Custom
Sunglasses: Carerra/ Rayban
Pen: Custom
Suit: I personally custom tailor my own suits, so it depends
Bags: I don't get into that, but I own a small JPG for going around town, and a Wal-Mart American Tourister for travel.
Watch: I currently rotate 64 watches.


----------



## Monocrom

A good friend of mine swears by Clarks. Far from inexpensive shoes. But apparently comfortable and will last for years.


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> A good friend of mine swears by Clarks. Far from inexpensive shoes. But apparently comfortable and will last for years.


I don't mean to sound like this, but people will swear by anything. Clarks are very comfortable, but are still considered a disposable shoe.


----------



## Kittysafe

I'm amazed at the amount of reputation Armani gets, I'm not impressed by anything I've worn by them, overpriced.

Some brands I am very pleased with:

A[x]ist
Dolce & Gabbana
John Varvatos
Kenneth Cole
Marc Anythony
Paul Fredrick
Perry Ellis for casual
Prada (Most comfortable dress shoe, though I haven't tried an Allen Edmonds yet)


----------



## sydwalker

For me i just stick to Dolce & Gabbana for my dress clothes and probably would wear any other brands for the norms


----------



## czarcasm

Walmart, Target, and jcrew. 

Mostly (entirely) the latter. It's the only place where I can find clothes that fit well. 


Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Kittysafe

sydwalker said:


> For me i just stick to Dolce & Gabbana for my dress clothes and probably would wear any other brands for the norms


Dolce is good, for casual I really like Perry Ellis, the style really fits me.


----------



## indrasaj

Briefs: Marks & Spencer

Tees & Polos: Zara, Uniqlo, Benetton

Jeans: Zara

Shirts & Suits: Local taylors (SUPPORT LOCAL TAYLORS!)

Shoes: JShoes, Zara, Aldo, Pull n bear, Adidas

Accessories: Saddleback Leather

I changed my wardrobes alot so its a waste to spend on brands. I go for qualities and bargain.


----------



## Watermark

Sassicaia said:


> Shoes: Prada/Porsche Design/Tom Ford
> Suites: Zegna
> Luggage: Tumi
> Audio/Video: Bang and Olufsen
> Cars: BMW & Ferrari
> Watch: VC and PF
> Wine: Sassicaia, Mouton, Dunn, Pegau
> Snowboard equipment: Nidecker, Burton AK
> Pure Audio: Classe
> Pure Video: Pioner Elite (sadly no more)
> Bag: Tumi, LV, Porsche Design, Hermes
> Hotel Brand: Fairmont


So why does your list have things besides clothes?

i wear whatever looks good to me. T shirt and shorts to jeans and a polo 
Slacks if forced or golfing.

I feel sorry for you guys stuck in suits all day. That would suck.

Shoes I love from flip flops to casual Italian


----------



## Bud001

I am a jeans and polo/t-shirt every day kinda guy. I wear a bag almost every day (i dont know how a 21st century man manage without a day-bag; stuff needed to be carried)

Shoes: Ferragamo, Cole Haan,

Sneakers: Prada, Y-3 Yoshi Yamamoto, Puma Alexander McQueen

Bags: Jack Spade, Mandarina Duck, Marc Jacobs, LV

Jeans: 7, AG, Joe

Shirts (buttoned): Anything that fits well, i need generous cuts

Polos: Fred Perry, Ralph Lauren, Prada.... 

Brands i cannot wear: I have a bunch of designers/brands that i cannot buy because they never fit. Things like Gucci shoes and anything Dior Homme. They look pretty on the shelf, but they always make me look like an idiot.


----------



## dave81

I wear suits most of the time.
However if i'm not at work , 

T Shirt - fred perry , ralph lauren , abercrombie , lacoste
Shorts - any khaki cargo shorts ( feels comfy )
Sandals - Brikenstock


----------



## Eddie Mac

I live in Florida so 99% of my time is spent in casual dress. I'm cheap so I buy what's on sale but the two brands that get the lion's share of my business are Banana Republic and Jos A. Banks. Jos A. Banks has very good sales on their website. My favorite shoes are Allen Edmonds and Sperry.


----------



## Kittysafe

A friend bought me an Etro v-neck sweater this week for helping her out with her computer... I can't believe this thing retails for nearly $1000, sales for $400
It's really warm and thin and soft, cashmere/silk/wool... nice, understated paisely... but hard to imagine it being worth that much money... it's not impervious to cat claws, spills or wear and tear I imagine...


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Kittysafe said:


> A friend bought me an Etro v-neck sweater this week for helping her out with her computer... I can't believe this thing retails for nearly $1000, sales for $400
> It's really warm and thin and soft, cashmere/silk/wool... nice, understated paisely... but hard to imagine it being worth that much money... it's not impervious to cat claws, spills or wear and tear I imagine...


I love the design of Etro clothing. I am particularly fond of their polo's and blazers. As you guessed they are not impervious to cat claws. Which if it were would be grand as I have two felines.

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## Kittysafe

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I love the design of Etro clothing. I am particularly fond of their polo's and blazers. As you guessed they are not impervious to cat claws. Which if it were would be grand as I have two felines.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeon.


I have 3 cats and 2 dogs, I know all about it...


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Kittysafe said:


> I have 3 cats and 2 dogs, I know all about it...


Ahh, than you are well versed in the art of missing animal hair all over you pant legs. No matter how long I take a roller to them, there is always hair when I get out the door.

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## Kittysafe

Oh ya, I have rollers everywhere.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Oh ya, I have rollers everywhere.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> View attachment 1139348


that ^ just made my whole night


----------



## bacari

Suits: Don't wear them
Ties: Don't wear them
Shoes: Prada, Gucci, Puma, NB, Nike, Adidas... Prada hiking boots are my daily wearers
Pants: Levi jeans and occassionally Tommy Bahama linen beach pants
Shirts: Luxe Tees and Ralph Lauren Polo shirts
Socks: optional


----------



## Kittysafe

I thought being this was a topic on clothing labels... I would take it literally, and post what I think might be the most beautiful actual clothing label... 
This is the label card off an Etro V-Neck Sweater I received this week.









And this is the sweater:


----------



## Notoriously_Classical

Sport Shirts:-
Can't go wrong with a pastel or gingham Polo RL shirt.
-Barbour regular fit green gingham

Polo: I have yet to find that one brand that strikes me different than all the others besides Southern Tide's selection. Wonderful fit with micro fleece sewn inside for wonderful comfort. 
-Of course Polo RL. Never liked the cotton versions, however.
-Columbia PFG Polos for days that demand more movement.
-Perlis Polos are great, especially for the price.

Jeans: I rarely wear Jeans so I stick to tried and true Levi's

Khakis:
- I like Southern Tide's Khakis for their nautical accents to them.
-I have a pair of Polo RL khakis but, in my opinion, they're subpar to other brands
-Mountain Khaki and Bill's Khakis for outdoors activities
-Murray's Toggery Nantucket Reds( it feels nice to have the original Reds on with this sudden trend of them popping up as of lately)
Shoes:
My primary shoe is a pair of Cole Haan drivers and a pair of Bass Weejuns for school. I also have a few pair of old Sperrys one being green label.
-A MUST shoe for anyone, any part of the world is a pair of Bean Boots (l.l. Bean). They're versatile, classic, and wonderfully sharp looking with a pair of Khakis. I've tried Kenetreks knock-off and while they were on par with quality, L.L Bean's warranty and re-soling makes them the superior choice.

'Winter' jackets & coats: TNF wind breaker II has been a wonderful fleece to stop the cold winter winds, Patagonia's synchilla is a classic. 
-Polo RL pullover fleece 1/4 zip
-Plan on buying a rustic color Barbour Beaufort for next winter (has anyone had any experience and tips on sizing, care, etc? I'd also like to know about the color seeing most look over the Rustic color and go for the Olive)

Accessories are the biggest part of my wardrobe (There's no way to make that sound any less feminine) which is why I guess I've recently ventured into the world of watches. 

I wear hats any occasion that allows, the brands that I see better than others are:
-State Traditions (If they're good enough to make hats for the Caddies at Augusta, they must know what they're doing. However, I'm confident the only reason State Traditions is still in business is because of their Alabama State Tradition style hats. It'd be hard to pull off from any other state) 
-Southern Tide hats are a nice change of pase from a quarter-sized emblem. (Their Collegiate style hats are very nice. I only wish they venture into schools that matter with this sort of apparel, SEC!)
-Smathers and Branson makes unique needlepoint styles

Belts:
-Smathers and Branson needlepoints are well worth the price.
-Royden Leather belts
-Southern Tide canvas 

Ties and Beauties:
-Southern Proper
-Vineyard Vines
-Collard Greens 

Lastly, but most importantly:
GAME DAY APPAREL!
-State Tradition game day visors or hats 
-Pennington & Bailes Game Day khakis with either team color or seer sucker
-Pennington and Bailes Game Day sport shirts
-Collard Green bow tie in respected team colors
-Smathers and Branson needlepoint belt with respected team logo or Vineyard Vines NFL & MLB logo canvas belts
-RL blazer (Blue being the most common)


Not too shabby for a teenager, I suppose.


----------



## MegaMind

Mine are Levis, Kelly Felder, GAP, CK, GUCCI, Prada and Scotch.


----------



## jennifergibb

We'll show you how to find your *favorite* brand of *clothing* the easy way by going straight to the *apparel* manufacturer.


----------



## Peridot

I always go for Hugo Boss and GAP, those are most favourite brands of me.


----------



## MZhammer

I'm usually in a sport coat and tie.

Suits and Sport coats: My favorites are Luciano Barbera (Collezione Sartoriale line) otherwise I'm fond of Zegna and Isaia
Dress Shirts: Canali
Dress slacks: Zanella
Ties: Drakes or E. Marinella
Shoes: Allen Edmonds for the value
Jeans: J. Brand or A.P.C.
Casual stuff: Ralph Lauren or J. Crew, I'm pretty low key when I dress down.
Polos: Vastrm


----------



## StufflerMike

Luis Trenker, a small brand made in South Tyrol/Italy.


----------



## VoltesV

Ben Sherman, the sizes on their clothes are just perfect for my body type. Im not tall so their small size means it really is small and would fit me just right.


----------



## Blubaru703

I like Banana Republic.

they are one of the few labels that actually produce clothing that will fit my broad 6'1" @ 152lbs build.

I think BR calls the fit "tailored slim", and it's the next best thing to having all your clothes tailored to fit you.


----------



## Paulo 8135

I guess my favourite brands are French Connection, Nike, CK, Tommy Hilfiger, and Ralph Lauren Polo (no Purple or Black Label here ).


----------



## Kittysafe

Lately:

*Casual*

Alexander Mqueen
Champion Perry Ellis

*Formal 
*
Armani
Haggar
Joseph and Feiss
Prada
Pronto Uomo

*Mid-range
*
Hugo Boss

*Jeans*

Armani
A[x]ist
Diesel

*Sweaters*

Etro
Jhane Bharnes
Ted Baker

*Jackets*

Jos A Bank
Sanyo

*Shoes*

Hugo Boss
Johnston Murphy
ASICS - running


----------



## Bulover

In terms of durability, fit, and comfort I go with Ralph Lauren. A close second would be Adidas, then Calvin Klein. I need to find a company similar to True Religion that makes nice jeans without costing unreasonable amounts.

TBH I don't understand why Armani is so popular, I bought 2 t-shirts and a knit top from them and they felt very thin and poor quality; the knit top fell apart within a month. :/


----------



## Monocrom

Bulover said:


> TBH I don't understand why Armani is so popular, I bought 2 t-shirts and a knit top from them and they felt very thin and poor quality; the knit top fell apart within a month. :/


It's a lot like buying a North Face T-shirt than realizing that it's just a T-shirt which cost twice as much as a normal T-shirt, but it just has the North Face logo on it. Buy a North Face jacket though, and it's a very different story. Buy an Armani suit. Don't waste your money on crap clothes with just "Armani" printed on them.


----------



## Bulover

Monocrom said:


> It's a lot like buying a North Face T-shirt than realizing that it's just a T-shirt which cost twice as much as a normal T-shirt, but it just has the North Face logo on it. Buy a North Face jacket though, and it's a very different story. Buy an Armani suit. Don't waste your money on crap clothes with just "Armani" printed on them.


Can't do it, lost hope in Armani. ;(


----------



## AngelaGuajardo

I love Zanotti, Balenciaga, Givenchy


----------



## tony20009

I like clothes, so there's plenty from the "usual suspects" that I like just fine.


John Varvatos
Everett Hall
Christopher Kim
Field's
Huntsman
Bernard Weatherill
Ralph Lauren - Purple, Black and Polo
Robert Graham
English Laundry
Thos. Pink
Loro Piana
Paul and Shark
E. Zenga
Dunhill
Turnbull and Asser
True Religion
Paul Stuart
Burberry
Church's, Lobb, Peal & Co, and Cole Haan Bragano (not made any longer)
Lucchese (boots)
Hermes (boots)


----------



## meloie

Casual: Etro, Brunelli Cucinelli
Formal: Zegna
Shoes: Bally


----------



## shnjb

Suit: d&g n Dior homme, saint laurent

Shirts: Same

Jeans: prada

Shoes: prada, Dior homme, Christian loub, tods, Nike

Ties and Accessories: Hermes, ysl, Dior homme

Tees: d&g

Jackets and overcoats: saint Laurent, moncler

I also buy some disposable stuff from Zara and jcrew. They are stylish and comfortable but the quality deteriorates fast.


----------



## Kittysafe

Never understood the love for certain designer brands who are uncomfortable and overpriced: Namely, Armani, Prada and Hermes.

Armani jeans - uncomfortable
Prada shoes - uncomfortable
Hermes - so overpriced it's laughable.


----------



## shnjb

Kittysafe said:


> Never understood the love for certain designer brands who are uncomfortable and overpriced: Namely, Armani, Prada and Hermes.
> 
> Armani jeans - uncomfortable
> Prada shoes - uncomfortable
> Hermes - so overpriced it's laughable.


Hate Armani.
Prada shoes I like.
Hermes I like their leather products. overpriced of course but who are we kidding? That seems to be the point


----------



## Kittysafe

shnjb said:


> Hate Armani.
> Prada shoes I like.
> Hermes I like their leather products. overpriced of course but who are we kidding? That seems to be the point


I have a pair of Prada shoes, "Levitate" because so many dress shoes hurt the soles of my feet, so I thought I'd give them a try,
but they've got really hard soles, they look like they should give and be nice and cushiony, but they're not.


----------



## tony20009

Kittysafe said:


> Never understood the love for certain designer brands who are uncomfortable and overpriced: Namely, Armani, Prada and Hermes.
> 
> Armani jeans - uncomfortable
> Prada shoes - uncomfortable
> *Hermes - so overpriced it's laughable.*


Have you ever tried one of their saddles? Or any of their other riding gear?


----------



## Kittysafe

tony20009 said:


> Have you ever tried one of their saddles? Or any of their other riding gear?


That's very niche, I don't ride, so no.


----------



## amine

Kittysafe said:


> I have a pair of Prada shoes, "Levitate" because so many dress shoes hurt the soles of my feet, so I thought I'd give them a try,
> but they've got really hard soles, they look like they should give and be nice and cushiony, but they're not.


Correct! They loafers however are pretty comfy...


----------



## amine

shnjb said:


> Suit: d&g n Dior homme, saint laurent
> 
> Shirts: Same
> 
> Jeans: prada
> 
> Shoes: prada, Dior homme, Christian loub, tods, Nike
> 
> Ties and Accessories: Hermes, ysl, Dior homme
> 
> Tees: d&g
> 
> Jackets and overcoats: saint Laurent, moncler
> 
> I also buy some disposable stuff from Zara and jcrew. They are stylish and comfortable but the quality deteriorates fast.


We have similar taste, gave up on YSL since the change of name and the ultra slim cut/short length style after Hedi took over as the creative director of the brand. I like some of Loub's sneakers (i got 2 pairs only) but i find most of his mens offering a bit too *exotic* to my taste ;-)
Dior Homme rocks my socks |>


----------



## shnjb

Yeah I noticed.

YSL name change is definitely confusing but some of their stuff like jackets fit me without tailor.

Loubs are kinda like gold APs (which I don't have). Fun to wear but too flashy for most places.

Actually I just bought my first two pairs cuz of the 40% sale they had recently.
My wife has a bunch of pairs so I always thought they were for women only but their rollerboy spike shoes are pretty popular among male Asian celebrities.

Dior Homme is so expensive but so nice.
Their suits are so slick.

What brands are the best for classic dress shoes for you?


----------



## tony20009

Kittysafe said:


> That's very niche, I don't ride, so no.


Fair enough. Just thought you might have tried them by some chance since as best as I can tell from my holiday shopping this year tall boots seem to be the "in thing" in ladies footwear. But for that, I wouldn't have asked.

Like you, I find a lot of what Hermes offers overpriced, particularly their small leather goods. Occasionally, one comes across a thing here and there that's not so bad compared to other luxury items. But for the most part, I don't dwell a lot on the prices of any sorts of luxury goods because all of them cost more than one must pay to obtain the same look and functionality. I don't know that I've ever come across a luxury item for which both the spirit and letter of the term "value" seemed applicable. Once in a while, I might find something that is a good value in "spirit," much like a Bremont dive watch might be a good value in comparison to a Sub, and especially if one prefers the look of the Bremont.


Beatle boot (men) 
One of their ladies boots, but I don't the name, but my daughter referred to it as "the love child of a riding boot and Timberlands." (FWIW, my daughter seems to think Hermes' riding boot is nicer than the ones offered by competing brands. Yes, she rides.) 
Cumberbunds - haven't seen any for a while, but I picked up two about 30(?) years ago and they didn't strike me as being too, too expensive inasmuch as they looked like nothing else. 

All the best.

Every luxury must be paid for, and everything is a luxury, starting with being in this world.
- Cesare Pavese


----------



## amine

I've tried and owned a bunch of brands for classic shoes but always find myself coming back to SANTONI® _Fatto a Mano _line, fast to break in and beautifully hand crafted, not very comfy to be honest but i don't stand the whole day (and i have a pair of loafers always in my car to slip on for driving). For a comfortable fit (especially for those who walk a lot in their dress shoes) i recommend the same brand SANTONI® that offers a few pairs with rubber sole, those are beautiful too and versatile enough to dress up/down according to one's mood and situation, pics below:

*Hand made line

*

*Regular line (with rubber sole)


*


----------



## Kittysafe

Amine, I don't know if you've been keeping up on that pair of shoes I really loved made in Norway but they don't have in my size (9) anymore even at their main wherehouse, or any store I checked that carries them overseas, it was quite a lengthy tale... I'm having pair hand made for me at the moment.


----------



## mark_uk

I do have certain favorites:
Jeans - Diesel
Tee's - Superdry although I have veered away from the ones with the branding plastered all over the front
Shirts - J Crew
Shoes - Converse (I don't actually wear shoes unless I have to)


----------



## Monocrom

This Christmas I'll be getting a new leather office chair for my desk at home. A new mousepad with built-in wrist-rest. And ...

Already received a couple of Nautica sweaters good enough to be worn as lightweight pull-over jackets. Nautica makes some excellent clothing. Though a bit overpriced for what you get. Found out that the sweaters were on sale. My best friend swears by Nautica and is the only branded clothing label he buys. (Generic clothes for everything else he wears.) Though he makes the occasional special trip upstate to buy from the Nautica outlet store as he also refuses to pay retail prices for Nautica items. 

My two sweaters are excellent. Warm and comfortable. At the outlet store or when there's a good sale going one, Nautica is worth it.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Shirts: Eton, Ermenegildo Zegna, Banana Republic (not the 3 dot outlet types), Thomas Pink, 
Tshirts: Diesel, Superdry, Toki doki, 
Ties: Charvet, BrooksBrothers, 
Jeans (ohboy here we go): Jean Shop, Naked&Famous, 7ForAllMankind, Evisu, PaperDenim&Cloth 
Shoes: Johnston&Murphy, used to like ColeHaan before they become all super NIKE crap, Fluevogs, Doctor Martens, 
Jackets: Burberry, Gloverall, 
All around clothing stuff: Scotch&Soda, G-Star Raw

Brands I hate: Ralph Lauren (would put their name on any crap), Tommy Hilfiger (RL wannabe), Calvin Klein (hasn't made anything original in years), Hugo Boss (overpriced rubbish).


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I like your taste in clothes.
You should check out "JeanShop," "Scotch&Soda," and Belstaff


----------



## tony20009

chuasam said:


> I like your taste in clothes.
> You should check out "JeanShop," "Scotch&Soda," and Belstaff


I have a few things from Scotch & Soda. Not familiar with the other two. I'll look at them. Tell me where ti find them.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

tony20009 said:


> I have a few things from Scotch & Soda. Not familiar with the other two. I'll look at them. Tell me where ti find them.


Jeanshop from here JeanShop | Online Store
Not sure where you can buy Belstaff apart from MrPorter...I like Belstaff but it's impossible to find Mens Clothing Sale | Designer Leather Clothing | Belstaff


----------



## tony20009

chuasam said:


> Jeanshop from here JeanShop | Online Store
> Not sure where you can buy Belstaff apart from MrPorter...I like Belstaff but it's impossible to find Mens Clothing Sale | Designer Leather Clothing | Belstaff


TY for the tip on Belstaff. I was looking for a pair of turned edge dress gloves and they at least had a pair of turned edge gloves, which are hard to find. They aren't as conservative/dressy as what I want, but they'll be a hoot to wear casually. I found a pair here (CHEAP BELSTAFF MEN BEAUMONT GLOVE Black store online) and ordered them.

If you know of of someone who offers a pair of turned edge, silk lined dress gloves, please share. I've come across several that are lined with some sort of wool -- the Bottega Venetta ones I looked at are quite nice, but cashmere lined. I guess if they go on sale and I don't find the silk lined ones I want, I'll get them, but they aren't what I really want, but they'll do.

All the best.

I remember the second time I took Agatha out. I wanted to go to Dairy Queen, and she wanted to go to Burger King. In the end we settled for wieners and clams at Johnny Hermaphrodite's.
- Jarod Kintz


----------



## imaCoolRobot

ermahgerd! I want those Belstaff Beaumont!!!! They're so mad doctorish. 
I want the Belstaff Milford Wear Sherlock BBC


----------



## Mediocre

Hanes, the ultimate name in comfort


----------



## tony20009

chuasam said:


> ermahgerd! I want those Belstaff Beaumont!!!! They're so mad doctorish.
> I want the Belstaff Milford Wear Sherlock BBC


That movie was quite a few years back. I suspect you'll have a hard time finding one new if what I know about movie production company costuming is still on target. :-(

Yes, I guess the gloves fit the mad doctor look too. I have them in mind to wear with a black, stylized straight jacket I bought a decade ago. The material is rather lightweight and since it fits _very _snugly (this is not a jacket for folks who can only spell "gym" the waist is meant for folks with 6-packs) so I wear it shirtless or with a black silk and spandex undershirt. It's too hot to wear it in the Summer, but in the Winter, I have to wear a coat overt top. Usually a fur lined, long, black leather coat is what I choose. I figure, with a jacket this dramatic, I need to "go big or go home." That Millford coat would have been a great coat for this combo, but alas....

This is the straight jacket. I'm not nuts about how the model looks wearing it...bit effete for my tastes and he definitely doesn't have the stature to show it off best. It looks much better if you scroll the pic so that you can't see the model's face.










I wear that jacket most often with black jeans, black leather pants or white leather pants. I have several pairs of boots that I like with the look. Most recently I've been wearing them with any one of my Varvatos boots: Six-o-Six wrap boot or the Convertible (suede or standard leather) boot. Always with the pants tucked in and top flared open as Varvatos shows on his models. I love that look. I'm thinking those gloves are going to look amazing with the wrap boots and straight jacket.










All the best.

Style is when they're running you out of town and you make it look like you're leading the parade.
- William Battie


----------



## imaCoolRobot

That straight jacket would work best with this look







I like Varvatos, I have a few of their pieces. Not mad crazy about the converse cross marketing.
Belstaff made a reissue of the Milford and it is gone again. The 3rd Series of Sherlock just came out yesterday. Yay!


----------



## snafunl

Honestly, my favorite clothing label has to be Old Navy, just because it's cheap and disposable.

On the nicer side. I have a preference for Sunspel Polo's, Calvin Klein Dress Pants, and Levi Jeans (especially 501's). 

On the shoe side, Clarks and Blundstone boots. I have several pairs of Blunds, and wear them almost everywhere. Even my steelnose work boots are Blundstone.


----------



## tony20009

snafunl said:


> Honestly, my favorite clothing label has to be *Old Navy*, just because it's cheap and disposable.
> 
> On the nicer side. I have a preference for Sunspel Polo's, Calvin Klein Dress Pants, and Levi Jeans (especially 501's).
> 
> On the shoe side, Clarks and Blundstone boots. I have several pairs of Blunds, and wear them almost everywhere. Even my steelnose work boots are Blundstone.


I like Old Navy too. I especially like that their clothes are well made, smart looking and in simple enough styles that they don't have to be expensive to be decent looking and durable. I doubt I'd go there looking for a pleated tuxedo shirt, but then they wouldn't likely have that sort of thing anyway.

I recall the first time I found out about them. I'd seen the ads, but had no idea of what sort of stuff they had. This was in the mid 1990s. I spilled something on my jacket and needed to get a replacement. I was walking down 6th (?) 7th (?) Avenue in Chelsea (NYC) and there was this huge Old Navy store. I went in, they had a blue jacket that would do and I was shocked at how inexpensive it was. It worked, I wore it, and I still have it.

All the best.

Fabrics doesn't make exquisite dresses, it is the stitches.
- Treasure Stitches


----------



## Monocrom

Rather surprised to see Old Navy on this list. Sorry guys, but my experiences have been decidedly negative.

I'd honestly say Old Navy is where they put the factory 2nds that failed to pass inspection and weren't good enough for The GAP. Prices slashed accordingly. And yeah, they're basically disposable clothing that wear out even faster than cheap clothing you find at other stores. (I'm down to one faded burgundy Old Navy branded T-shirt that is still in my closet because I never wear it [already faded when I bought it new]). And if they don't wear out, there's often still something wrong.

Last item was a good, thick, leather belt that was surprisingly Made in America. And the dye used to make it black.... leaked all over the waist-line of my only pair of cargo shorts. Badly leaked out. I've bought cheaper, Made in China, leather belts that exhibited far better quality than the one I got at Old Navy. Sorry guys, given the option between Old Navy or a flea-market, I'll always take the latter. Likely better quality at cheaper prices.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I've had Old Navy stuff and the Gap stuff. Neither are very impressive.
Go for the Club Monaco if you want their better stuff.
I much prefer vintage clothing.


----------



## RGJR

I have to say Brooks Brothers. Love the quality. I like getting staples for my wardrobe and building on them.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony20009

chuasam said:


> I've had Old Navy stuff and the Gap stuff. Neither are very impressive.
> Go for the Club Monaco if you want their better stuff.
> I much prefer vintage clothing.


I don't think I'll be making a mad dash to catch any of those store's "super sale." But as one who's always on the road and occasionally gets caught out needing something to fill in or make do, ON, CM, Gap, even Walmart are all great if something very casual will fit the bill.

I can't deny I like that there are some very inexpensive brands/stores that I can go to and know I can get just what I need without a lot of fuss and without a lot of expense. I'm not going to even hint that I like Gap or CM or ON or others like them better than I do Paul and Shark, for example, but in the right circumstances I like them just fine and when those circumstances present themselves, those are the places I'll go. Lord knows, the last thing I want to do is spend a lot of time looking about for a last minute "made do" sort of item.

You'll know what I mean if you have an overnight trip with a morning meeting and maybe something comes up that makes you need a light jacket you didn't expect to need or maybe a fleece pullover or something. It's sure nicer to run into the 24 hour Walmart, grab something that'll do for $5 than it is to do without or make others put up with time delays and/or your shopping for some fancy version. (I really did buy a fleece pullover for $5 at Walmart once when I was in what was supposed to be a warm place and the temps dropped into the 30s.)

All the best.

He in whom the love of repose predominates will accept the first creed, the first philosophy, the first political party he meets - most likely his father's. He gets rest, commodity, and reputation; but he shuts the door of truth.
- Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## imaCoolRobot

tony20009 said:


> I don't think I'll be making a mad dash to catch any of those store's "super sale." But as one who's always on the road and occasionally gets caught out needing something to fill in or make do, ON, CM, Gap, even Walmart are all great if something very casual will fit the bill.
> 
> I can't deny I like that there are some very inexpensive brands/stores that I can go to and know I can get just what I need without a lot of fuss and without a lot of expense. I'm not going to even hint that I like Gap or CM or ON or others like them better than I do Paul and Shark, for example, but in the right circumstances I like them just fine and when those circumstances present themselves, those are the places I'll go. Lord knows, the last thing I want to do is spend a lot of time looking about for a last minute "made do" sort of item.
> 
> You'll know what I mean if you have an overnight trip with a morning meeting and maybe something comes up that makes you need a light jacket you didn't expect to need or maybe a fleece pullover or something. It's sure nicer to run into the 24 hour Walmart, grab something that'll do for $5 than it is to do without or make others put up with time delays and/or your shopping for some fancy version. (I really did buy a fleece pullover for $5 at Walmart once when I was in what was supposed to be a warm place and the temps dropped into the 30s.)
> 
> All the best.
> 
> He in whom the love of repose predominates will accept the first creed, the first philosophy, the first political party he meets - most likely his father's. He gets rest, commodity, and reputation; but he shuts the door of truth.
> - Ralph Waldo Emerson


For that role my cheap and cheerful stores of choice are ZARA and H&M.

Fashion is something so ugly we have to change it every six months!
-Oscar Wilde

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tony20009

chuasam said:


> For that role my cheap and cheerful stores of choice are ZARA and H&M.
> 
> Fashion is something so ugly we have to change it every six months!
> -Oscar Wilde


I get you.

I don't know anything about those two stores, although I have heard of both of them. I found out watching the Olympics that H&M designed the costume of one of the male singles figure skaters. I do know I've been to many places and seen neither anywhere in close proximity.

When I'm on business travel, I just don't have the time to run around looking for a specific "go-to" store. Sometimes, my day doesn't even allow me the time to get to any "normal" store before it closes. (In London and the PRC, I pretty consistently can get out of the office before stores close. In the U.S., it's a totally different story.) Indeed, as often as not, I find myself buying Brooks Brothers, Jos. A. Bank and Johnston and Murphy products simply because they are the brands that are often in U.S. airport terminals. When I'm traveling outside the U.S., I'll hit the duty free shops. But make no mistake, I'm not keen to shop in airports, but sometimes it's what one has to do; stuff spills on airplanes.

All the best.

The art of our necessities is strange 
That can make vile things precious.
- The Bard, _King Lear _


----------



## mark_uk

H&M do some great looking stuff, the fit is so much better than a lot of the stuff over here. It's just a shame they couldn't improve the quality a little. The quality of the stuff I've bought from there has been utter crap!


----------



## nzmus

Yeah! i agree with you . its very comfortable to use .its also fashionable . i like it .


----------

